# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  ابحث عن وظائف خالية فى الجامعات المصرية الحكومية والخاصة

## براعم الأمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة من عند الله عز وجل 
حصلت على درجة دكتوراه المناهج وطرق التدريس 2009 م ، من جامعة عين شمس وأرغب فى العمل بالجامعة مدرس أو محاضر لكامل الوقت أو نصف الوقت ، ومجال تخصصى مناهج وطرق تدريس اللغة العربية ( فى مجال الإعاقة السمعية ) فهل من مساعد . 

ولكم منى خالص الشكر والتقدير 
براعم الأمل

----------


## حكيم

*حاصل على ماجستير فى القانون العام ..... ومسجل رسالة دكتوراه فى القانون الادارى..... وارجو الحصول على فرصة عمل باحدى الجامعات السعودية هل ممكن ذلك*

----------


## ميشو1

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
انا خريجة تربية نوعية جامعة طنطا قسم معلم حاسب آلي بتقدير عام امتياز مرتبة شرف بنسبة 85.73% دفعة 2009 , وحاصلة علي المركز الأول علي الدفعة في السنة الرابعة , والمركز الثاني علي الدفعة في التراكمي , وارغب في تعيني مدرس في كلية تربية نوعية في  قسم معلم حاسب آلي أو قسم تكنولوجيا التعليم ( شعبة عامة )

----------


## فرصة العمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا حاصلة على درجة الماجستير في الأدب بتقدير ممتاز من جامعة عين شمس ، وعندي خبرة خمس سنوات في مجال تدريس اللغة العربية للناطقين بغيرها ، فأرجو المساعدة في الحصول على عمل مناسب . 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## كارتو

اين الوظائف المعلن عنها دى كل ما افتح  حاجة الاقى ناس نفسها تشتغل لاكن مفيش وظيفه بعنها
وعموما انا حاصلة على ماجيستير تغذية وعلوم اطعمة من كلية الاقتصاد المنزلى جامعة المنوفية ومتخرجة من تربية نوعية بنها بتقدير جيد جدا

----------


## أبو أحمد عريضة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
العبد لله حاصل علي الدكتوراه في علم النفس الاجتماعي (( الآخر كما يدركه المراهق )) من معهد الدراسات العليا للطفولة بجامعة عين شمس ، عام 2005 . وحتي وقتنا هذا لم أجد منفذاً بالجامعات المصرية حكومية أو خاصة أو حتي المعاهد العليا للخدمة الاجتماعية في مصر أو حتي بالوزارة التي أعمل بها ( التربية والتعليم )) فيما يسمي بالأكاديمية المهنية للمعلمين .ولم أجد أدني اهتمام من المسئولين بها للاستفادة من الحاصلين علي الدكتوراه في تطوير الأداء المهني . فهل أجد عملاً في إحدي الجامعات السعودية ، فانا صاحب خبرات في مجال تدريب طلاب الخدمة الاجتماعية في مجالات متعددة وخبرات في تدريس مناهج البحث العلمي ...الخ

----------


## السيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 حاصل على بكالوريوس علوم-شعبة حشرات-قسم الحيوان
بتقدير عام جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف
ارغب بتعيينى معيدا باحدى الجامعات

----------


## maymay

انا حاصلة عل الدكتوراة عام 2009 ارغب بالالتحاق باي جامعة حكومية او خاصة  وانا حاصلة على الدكتوراة في مجال علم النفس

----------


## أكسير الحياة

أنا خريجة  تربية نوعية قسم حاسب آلى  جامعة  المنصورة عام 2008 بتقدير تراكمى امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف وبكمل دراسات عليا   حاليا فى تخصص الحاسب الآلى  واعمل الان اخصائية إحصاء وحاسبات الكترونية بكلية التربية النوعية - جامعة المنصورة  وأتمنى أن اعمل معيدة فى اى جامعة حكومية او خاصة.

[align=center] 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.
[/align]

----------


## ناجى داود

يجب ان يكون هناك استفادة من الخبرات والشهادات الاكاديمية فى مجال العمل المختلفة حتى تستفيد الهيئات والموسسات التعليمية من الحاصلين على شهادات علياً مثل الماجستير والدكتوراه ، فيجب عى وزارة التربية والتعليم و الوزارات الاخرى معاملة الحاصلين على دراسات علياً ( الماجستير والدكتوراه مثل زملائهم فى الجامعات ، وياريت هذا النداء يوضع فى الاعتبار ويصل الى المسئولين ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## روماندا

حاصله على درجة الماجستير فى التربية تخصص مناهج وطرق تدريس للمعاقين سمعيا 2009 بامتياز اتمنى فرصه عمل باحدى الجامعات معيدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## almona011

*..السلام عليكم :*
*أنا خريجة كلية التربية - جامعة الزقازيق - شعبة اللغة العربية -*
*دفعة 2007 تقدير عام* ( *ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف* ) 
*وأنا أول الشعبة .* 
*ولدي دراساتل عليا - دبلوم مهني في مناهج وبرامج التعليم تقدير* *امتياز* 
*ولدي دورات تدريبية مكثفة في مجال الحاسب الآلي تقدير* *امتياز*
*ولدي دورات تدريبية مكثفة في مجال اللغة الإنجليزية تقدير* *امتياز*
*ولدي دورات تدريبية مكثفة في مجال التخاطب والاشارة تقدير* *امتياز*
*ارغب في الحصول علي وظيفة مناسبة بوزارة التربية والتعليم*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

إخوانى وأخواتى :
للأسف الشديد وأعلنها بلا خجل ، أن المنظومة فى مصر بالكامل قد انتشر فيها الفساد كانتشار النار فى الهشيم ، وأصبحت الواسطة والمحسوبية والفساد الإدارى هو السائد ، وكم حزنت عند قرائتى لتخصصاتكم الرائعة وتقديراتكم القيمة ، ولكن هل من مجيب من السادة المسئولين ؟؟ الفاشلين للأسف يتم تعيينهم فى العديد من الوظائف بغض النظر عن المؤهل والتقدير ، أما العلماء الأجلاء أمثالكم فلهم الله ، إلا أننى على يقين بأن الله لن يترك أى إنسان يضيع مجهوده ومجهود أهله هباء ، ولنا فى الدكتور / أحمد زويل مثال عملى على ما نحن فيه وما وصلنا إليه.
مع تحياتى ، واعتذر إذا كان فى كلامى إحباط ، إلا أنها الحقيقة المؤلمة أحياناً.

----------


## رشا رجب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أتمنىأن تقبلوني مشاركة معكم في المنتدى*
*أنا حاصلة على ماجستير لغة عربية تخصص لغة بتقدير ممتاز وارغب في الحصول على وظيفة مدرس مساعد في إحدى الجامعات المصرية .*
*[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"][glint]ولكم جزيل الشكر[/glint][/grade]*

----------


## رشا رجب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أتمنىأن تقبلوني مشاركة معكم في المنتدى*
*أنا حاصلة على ماجستير لغة عربية تخصص لغة بتقدير ممتاز وارغب في الحصول على وظيفة مدرس مساعد في إحدى الجامعات المصرية .*
*[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"][glint]ولكم جزيل الشكر[/glint][/grade]*

----------


## أشرف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*مرحبا بك أختي الكريمة*
*نتطلع إلى مشاركاتك التي تثري المنتدى* 
*تقبلي مروري*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

رجاء من الجميع متابعة هذا الموقع يومياً ، لاهميته لا سيما وأنه من المواقع الجيدة التى تنشر جميع الاعلانات فى الدول العربية بصفة منتظمة.
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع.

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

آسف على نسيان وضع الرابط الخاص بالموقع ، واضح انى كتبت الرسالة السابقة وانا نايم.
تحياتى.
http://shoghlanty.moheet.com//srcharchive/5/index2.htm

----------


## manal

أنا حاصله على دكتورا ه فى بيولوجيا الخليه و الأنسجه و الوراثه من جامعة المنصوره عام 2008 و أريد العمل بمركز بحثى أو شركة أدويه فى مجال الأبحاث أو جامعه خاصه أو حكوميه و لدى خبره فى البيولوجيا الجزيئيه و كيمياء الأنسجه المناعيه و فى التدريس بالجامعه و معى دورات فى مجال البيولوجيا الجزيئيه و لا أجد فرصة عمل سنى الآن 38 عام لم أجد فرصه لأنى ليس لى وساطه فمن أقل منى مجموعا وجدوا فرصه فى قسم البيولوجيا الجزيئيه لكونهم أبناء أعضاء هيئة تدريس فى الجامعات فهل من يساعدنى علما بأنى طرقت كل الأبواب و لكن دون جدوى

----------


## malk elsamy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا خريجة2009 حاصله علي بكالوريس تجاره بتقدير جيد جدا من جامعة المنوفيه وحاليا بتمهيدي ماجستير
ومعي شهادة icdl ولغتي الانجليزيه جيده وارغب في التدريس في اي جامعه حكوميه او خاصه
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مؤمن علي

السلام عليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حاصلت علي الدكتوراة في القانون الجنائي من جامعة عين شمس وأرغب   فى العمل بالجامعة مدرس أو محاضر لكامل الوقت أو نصف الوقت  فهل من مساعد .

----------


## manal

أدخل حالا لشبكة الإعلام العربيه محيط و إضغط على كلمة فرص عمل و هناك إعلان فى جريدة الأخبار بتاريخ 8 مايو 2010 كلية الحقوق جامعة الأسكندريه تطلب أعضاء هيئة تدريس

----------


## حميدة عبد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا خريجة بكالوريس تجارة قسم اقتصاد لعام 2005 بتقدير جيد جدأ علمالإ باننى أعمل ماجستير وارغب فى الآلتحاق بالمجال الأكاديمى سواء كان حكومة اوخاص  علما بأننى عملت بمجال الصحافة وأعمل الن بالمجال الإدارى أرجو الرد عليا عن طريق الإيميل أو عن طريق المنتدى عند ظهور فرصة.
                          شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## زياد الجابو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*العبده لله خريجة كلية الحقوق لعام2006 وحاصلة على درجة الماجيستير فى القانون واتمنى ان اعمل معيده فى  اى جامعة مصرية حكومية او* *خاصة*
*                                   ولكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## بيييدو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا حاصلة على ليسانس اداب -شعبة مكتبات
تقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف عام2010
ارغب فى وظيفة معيدة اى جامعة مصرية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## رانوووو

انا حاصلة علي ماجستير في القانون العام ومسجلة دكتوراه جامعة اسيوط اتمني تعيني في الوظائف

----------


## روز

> أنا حاصله على دكتورا ه فى بيولوجيا الخليه و الأنسجه و الوراثه من جامعة المنصوره عام 2008 و أريد العمل بمركز بحثى أو شركة أدويه فى مجال الأبحاث أو جامعه خاصه أو حكوميه و لدى خبره فى البيولوجيا الجزيئيه و كيمياء الأنسجه المناعيه و فى التدريس بالجامعه و معى دورات فى مجال البيولوجيا الجزيئيه و لا أجد فرصة عمل سنى الآن 38 عام لم أجد فرصه لأنى ليس لى وساطه فمن أقل منى مجموعا وجدوا فرصه فى قسم البيولوجيا الجزيئيه لكونهم أبناء أعضاء هيئة تدريس فى الجامعات فهل من يساعدنى علما بأنى طرقت كل الأبواب و لكن دون جدوى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دكتورة منال
لا يوجد كلام يقال بعد السي في المشرف ده
لكن هل حضرتك مدرس بالكلية بعد الدكتوراه ؟
واذا كان كذلك فهل ترغبي في العمل بمركز بحثي او التدريس بالخارج؟
لاني اعرف ان البيولوجيا الجزيئية شغلها مكلف جدا
اتمنى ان اعرف لاني انوي التسجيل بها ويصدمني انك تطلبين فرصة عمل
تحياتي

----------


## rania samer

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا خريجه كليه تربيه رياض اطفال سنه2010بتقدير جيد جدا 81.9% وباحضرفى الدبلومه الخاصه لتمهيدى ماجستير ولدى كورسات ودورات واتمنى ان اعمل معيده فى جامعه سواءحكوميه او خاصه 
ولكم منى كل جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## سارة1

انا حاصلة على الماجستير فى التاريخ الاسلامى والحضارة الاسلامية بتقدير امتياز (عن الدولة الاموية فى الاندلس) وهو مجال تخصصى كما انى حاصلة على شهادة اجتياز المستوى الاول من اللغة الاسبانية بدرجة 93.3% من الاكاديمية الدولية للعلوم واجيد اللغة الانجليزية اجادة تامة حاصلة على شهادة التوفيل بدرجة 437 وجارى دراسة الدكتوراة واواصل بحثى فى تاريخ الاندلس 
وارجو ان اعمل باحدى جامعات مصر او فى الخارج بدرجة مدرس او محاضر
ولكم منى افضل تحية

----------


## lolla

انا حاصلة على بكالوريوس تمريض جامعة الاسكندرية دفعة2008 بتقدير امتياز مرتبة الشرف ارغب فى الالتحاق بكلية التمريض بدمنهور كمعيدة

----------

